# Cycling clubs - South Manchester



## lee1977 (18 Apr 2015)

I know of Manchester Wheelers but is there any other clubs out there in South Mancheter


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2015)

Probably some are listed among http://www.manchesterfoe.org.uk/loveyourbike/cycling-events-calendar/


----------



## Siclo (20 Apr 2015)

Quite a few about:

http://www.gmcc.org.uk/links/greater-manchester-cycling-clubs/


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Apr 2015)

What sort of riding do you want to do?


----------



## TeeShot (24 Apr 2015)

If you want a steady ride in good company with a cafe stop thrown in, South Manchester CTC meet in Cheadle most Sunday mornings.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2015)

macclesfield wheelers are a good club to join, and you'll be welcome to try a few club rides before committing…


----------

